# sensores generadores optoelectrónicos, piezoeléctricos y termoeléctricos



## Judd

¡Hola a todos! ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con lo siguiente?:
- Sensores generadores optoelectrónicos
- Sensores generadores piezoeléctricos y termoeléctricos

No sé muy bien a qué hace referencia con "sensores generadores" y no encuentro ninguna entrada parecida.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## cocuyo

El sensor generador en inglés es "self-generating sensor", que significa que da señal sin otra fuente de electricidad.


----------



## Judd

Cocuyo, mil gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

También los llaman _sensores activos_.


----------



## cocuyo

Hakuna Matata, no lo confundes con sensores activos.

Los sensores activos tienen una fuente de actuar - por ejemplo una lampara infrarroja que da una corriente de pulsos cuya reflexión se siente por el sensor, que da señal de movimiento por el efecto doppler, o una fuente de radiación electromagnético que siente la proximidad de un transpondedor.

Los sensores generadores generalmente son pasivos.


----------



## TitoHL

Yo concuerdo con Hakuna Matata.
Más información en Instrumentación electrónica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## cocuyo

Yo estoy confundido acá. He trabajado con varios tipos de sensores durante más de veinte años, y en otros idiomas se entiende que un sensor que es activo emite energía, para después sentir lo que vuelve y los cambios de la reflexión de la señal que ha emitido, y entonces tal sensor necesita una fuente de energía, electricidad. Hay varios tipos de energía que emiten, el radar emite ondas electromagnéticas, pero también hay sistemas que emiten sonido u luz.

El sensor piezoeléctrico es pasivo; es decir que no emite nada. Está esperando que algo pasa - un sonido, cristal que se rompe, o cualquier efecto que mecánicamente tuerce o dobla su cristal de silicio u lo hace vibrar. Aquél sensor entonces genera su señal, sin antes haber emitido algo. Es un elemento generador, _self-generating sensor_.

Me extrañaria si el castellano trata la terminología distinto al inglés. Vea: http://foto.ifokus.se/u2/0d901b44934ae482e8a0b35883094e0c/default/pantallazo.png

Fuente:    Design of Medical Electronic Devices, Reinaldo Pérez, Academic Press

Design of Medical Electronic Devices


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No te preocupes, Cocuyo, todos estamos confundidos  

Es cierto, y lo advertí recién después de hacer mi post, que hay confusión en la terminología. Según algunos (muchos) autores, un sensor _activo_ es aquel que genera una señal sin necesidad de una fuente de energía extra para producirla, alcanza con el estímulo de lo que se quiere medir. Los ejemplos típicos son las termocuplas, los piezoeléctricos o las celdas fotovoltaicas, que generan tensiones sin necesidad de un circuito asociado con su alimentación propia (obviamente que a posteriori sí lo requieren para el procesamiento de esa tensión). A estos se los conoce como _autogeneradores_ o_ generadores._ Y en inglés, lo mismo:_ active sensor or self-generating._
Pero también, tanto en español como en inglés, están los otros (muchos, pero no sé si tantos) autores que lo utilizan exactamente al revés, y a esos sensores mencionados los llaman _passive or self-generating_...
Ambos coinciden en llamarlos _self-generating_, eso sí.
Y a los que necesitan obligadamente de una fuente externa para "aprovechar" la magnitud que varía frente al estímulo (resistencia por ejemplo, como un termistor o una PT100) también coinciden en llamarlas _modulating_, pero para los primeros son _passives_ y para los segundos son _actives_...
Y así estamos...
Una búsqueda por la red parece indicar que la primera es la más común, pero no puedo afirmarlo a ciencia cierta. Por lo tanto, y para evitar confusiones, elimino mi sugerencia y dejaría solamente _autogeneradores_ o _generadores_.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Perdón, la pregunta original se refería a su traducción al inglés.
Serían *self-generating sensors*, como ya sugirió Cocuyo. Lo de *active* o *passive* es lo que sugiero evitar.


----------



## cocuyo

Gracias. Perdura entonces la confusión.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Una más entre tantas, jaja.
Confieso que, como electrónico, estoy más propenso a pensar en algo "activo" como algo que requiere amplificadores o semejantes como para funcionar, y "pasivo" a aquello que trabaja solamente con elementos "sin ganancia", por decirlo así. Digamos, la diferencia entre un filtro pasivo o uno activo.
Sin embargo, el tema de la clasificación de los sensores me lo enseñaron como puse arriba, y así lo tomo.
Fue tu post el que me hizo buscarlo y descubrir las terminologías opuestas para los mismos elementos. Ahora sé que es mejor obviar esa clasificación, o dejarlo muy bien aclarado para evitar confusiones.


----------



## cocuyo

Me parece que la confusión puede ser porque los vendedores de sensores lo llaman así - por ejemplo el sensor de movimiento para abrir las puertas, que dicen es activo porque emite microondas, mientras el sensor de movimiento en el sótano para encender la luz es del tipo PIR - pasivo infrarrojo (que entonces es activo, según la otra clasificación). Sin embargo aquellos sensores necesitan circuitos electrónicos para la amplificación de su señal, pero en la venta el activo emite algo que después escucha/observa, mientras el pasivo no emite nada, pero espera que algo pasa. Entonces lo de activo/pasivo se refiere al ambiente que monitorea. Más claro queda en el tipo de sensor que siente la capacidad entre dos conductores, y que necesita una corriente alterna para medir el volumen de líquido en un depósito. Aunque un condensador es pasivo, la influencia en su medio ambiente es activa, pero no es un sensor autogenerador. 

Voy a evitar la clasificación activo/pasivo de sensores en el futuro para no confundir más. Autogeneradores será más claro para los PIR, piezo et al.


----------

